

Former Fed chairman Greenspan sees two economies, risk aversion in business - anigbrowl
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/alan-greenspan-sees-two-separate-161122638.html

======
anigbrowl
I expanded the headline to include Greenspan's observation about business's
reluctance to invest in long-term assets (such as buildings, ships,
infrastructure), which I think is significant for HN readers. Is this part of
a trend towards virtualization? If so, is it wise to build solely upon
borrowed foundations? Raganwald's 'Dear Landlord' essay is relevant here
(<http://raganwald.posterous.com/dear-landlord>)

